# Zotac GeForce GTX 1660 Ti 6 GB



## W1zzard (Feb 22, 2019)

The Zotac GeForce GTX 1660 Ti is the company's most cost-effective GTX 1660 Ti offering that's being sold with reference clock speeds. A spartan design, it still manages to offer the best noise levels of all the GTX 1660 Ti cards we tested today.

*Show full review*


----------



## dirtyferret (Feb 22, 2019)

Bring it down to $249 and we have a deal!


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 22, 2019)

Not a bad card, $20 more than the RX 590 and 23% faster.  I don't think we see that kind of $ for % performance increase that often.  Usually it is more like $20 more for 5% faster.

Same on the overclocking issue, but that seems to be specific to this card, because the other 1660Ti's overclock much better.


----------



## jabbadap (Feb 22, 2019)

Odd pair of Fans. No fan-stop idle but quite silent card anyway. Sure was way better showing than that zotac rtx2060 you reviewed a while ago.


----------



## Frutika007 (Feb 22, 2019)

So,where are the AMD fanboys who were dissing on gtx 1660Ti about 3 days ago,saying it will be similiar to rx 590. LOL.
In all seriousness, i think 279$ is still much higher price. 249$ would've been perfect. We need serious competition now to drop the price. Come on AMD,drop the Navi bomb already.


----------



## AndreiD (Feb 22, 2019)

On the memory overclocking issues, I've experienced the same with my 2060 with Micron VRAM, I can only push it maybe to 1850Mhz before it becomes unstable and starts popping out errors when I use OCCT's GPU memory error test. The Nvidia driver also just plainly crashes if I push harder so I'm not sure if this Palit 2060 Gaming Pro OC is using lower bin Micron GDDR6 or the GPU's memory controller just can't do more.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 22, 2019)

AndreiD said:


> and starts popping out errors


This card behaves different than any other Turing card I've tested. There's never errors, it simply crashes completely


----------



## jabbadap (Feb 22, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> This card behaves different than any other Turing card I've tested. There's never errors, it simply crashes completely



Sounds a bit scary.

Anandtech got confirmation from nvidia that card has separate fp32, fp16 and int32 cores. So yes no tensors but fp16 cores for reasons not explained. Maybe it can do fp32 and fp16 math concurrently maybe it can't but either way that is odd.

Edit. so to be clear it does not do fp16 math executing them double the speed through fp32 cores, it does fp16 math through dedicated fp16 cores.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Feb 22, 2019)

I've greatly enjoyed the Zotac 980Ti AMP! Omega cards I have. No fan spin when the system is idle and even if they do spin upwards of 50% fan speed, the cards are still pretty quiet. I can even overclock them a lot further than their factory OC. Nice cards.

Shame it seems like this card you got to test from Zotac is giving you issues with crashes when pushing clock speeds. Seems like the other ones you test OC'ed much better.

It's impressive to see these 1660Ti cards put out the same performance (and better) as my 980Ti can do, but do it at less than half the cost of my card and half the power draw is great.

If I was sitting on a GTX 970 and looking to upgrade and if the RTX cards were simply too pricey for my taste, I'd certainly look to getting one of these. Well, maybe not a Zotac one, hate to be stuck with a card that crashes (if it's a common issue with them).


----------



## AndreiD (Feb 22, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> This card behaves different than any other Turing card I've tested. There's never errors, it simply crashes completely


 
That's what my 2060 does too if I push the Micron memory too high, usually if I increase clocks past 1850Mhz I get game & nvidia driver crashes, I have no idea why. The errors I saw were reported using OCCT's tool, so I figured the Micron GDDR6 I got just is a pretty poor overclocker and it really can't do any higher.       
 That or maybe the GPU memory controller can't handle more? It's so weird because this is the first time I've seen VRAM cause crashing like this, usually it was just artefacting.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Feb 22, 2019)

guess the 2060 is the better purchase now... =/


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 23, 2019)

Hmm ram problems like 2080s...


----------



## Assimilator (Feb 23, 2019)

What is it with Zotac making the idle-fan-off feature a thing for only their higher-end cards, FFS?



eidairaman1 said:


> Hmm ram problems like 2080s...



Yeah because 1 sample from 1 manufacturer indicates a widespread problem...


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Feb 23, 2019)

I think there's something Micron has having issues with. Not that I said their memory chips are bad, it's fairly decent for general use but memory OCing is a little poor than Samsung/SK's memory chip.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 23, 2019)

The short PCB looks nice and tidy, just add some heatsinks for VRM & memory chips with an universal waterblock.


----------



## RichF (Feb 24, 2019)

It seems that the biggest problem with not having the idle fan feature is dust accumulation. It's probably a good idea to mention that in reviews when talking about the feature.

"As we mentioned earlier, the GeForce GTX 1660 Ti is very much based on the "Turing" architecture, while lacking its two killer features, RT cores and tensor cores."

"The lack of ray-tracing and DLSS on GTX 1660 Ti seems like a big deal at first"

It definitely does when you describe them as "killer" features.

If they're so killer today, one would think one or both of them would be deployed in a card with an MSRP above $275.

"While both are extremely promising, they are not the most important things to have right now, especially when every dollar matters. While I have no doubt that RTX support will be growing vastly, only a few titles support it at this time, so I don't think anyone could be blamed for skipping the tech for now and waiting for it to mature more."

Not sure I'd call them killer features then.

EVGA's card is pretty terrible considering it uses three slots to be the loudest.


----------



## Daydreamfaze (Jul 10, 2020)

Old post or not I felt this needed to be said (even registered only to do so) my Zotac 1660ti is currently running holding at 45-50c under SOTR loads (fully air cooled chassis with 80F ambient that is 26.6c) , at 120 fps, Oc'd to 2040Mhz core and a 7000 memory. This is sustained for over an hour or more of me playing the game. Obviously lottery being what it is and certain power overheads and what not results differ, however I feel this review didnt do the card justice at all. Its a beasty lil card for the just over $200 price tag right now.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 10, 2020)

RichF said:


> It seems that the biggest problem with not having the idle fan feature is dust accumulation. It's probably a good idea to mention that in reviews when talking about the feature.



That's why we cant have flying cars in 2015 Mr Mcfly...We can't even have all GPU fans doing idle stop in 2020!


----------



## alin90 (Dec 30, 2022)

Anyone knows what this chip seriall or name is, on a new card it failled when i assembled my pc


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 30, 2022)

Either it failed or solder got on it. Krisfix.de or Northridgefix might be able to identify it.


----------



## Blaeza (Dec 30, 2022)

alin90 said:


> Anyone knows what this chip seriall or name is, on a new card it failled when i assembled my pc
> View attachment 276767


If it's a new card, just return it?


----------



## alin90 (Dec 30, 2022)

Bought from auctions, not possible to return, was asking maybe i can fix it if i know the little chip name so i can order it, more harm i can't do to this card


----------



## Blaeza (Dec 30, 2022)

alin90 said:


> Bought from auctions, not possible to return, was asking maybe i can fix it if i know the little chip name so i can order it, more harm i can't do to this card


Fair enough.  At least you know what has gone pop.


----------



## alin90 (Dec 30, 2022)

Blaeza said:


> Fair enough.  At least you know what has gone pop.


Or i will try to find other broken card and hopefully that one has this chip good


----------

